# Paxil for IBS-C



## Meryl70 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,I started taking Librax and Paxil CR 12.5 mg three years ago and they helped my IBS tremendously. I weaned off both the Librax and Paxil in a 3 month period last year because of the sexual side effects and weight gain. I went through Paxil withdrawal mainly suffering anxiety and stomach problems. I went 18 days paxil free and I had to go back on because my stomach was upset every day and I had endless crying fits. It seems ever since I went back on the Paxil, my IBS-C has kicked into full gear, way worse than I've ever felt. The bloating is unbearable and I'm nauseous. I started taking the Librax again and it didn't help. I started taking Bentyl and that hasn't helped either. I'm wondering if I need to increase my dosage of Paxil or if I should switch to Zoloft. Has anyone ever gone off Paxil, gone back on, and noticed it wasn't helping the IBS as it did before?Also, if I switch to Zoloft, will I experience side effects of the Zoloft along with withdrawal from the Paxil?Thanks.


----------



## Lady Samantha (Aug 14, 2010)

I am on Paxil CR and was on regular Paxil before that. I know they say SSRIs are supposed to help with IBS, but I have not found any difference in my IBS while on these meds. Sorry


----------

